# looking for a mini lop or holland lop in cork



## wesleylynch (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey, im looking for a mini lop or holland lop. I am living in Cork, ireland and would preferably prefer to get one from a breeder in cork if there are any here.

Thanks very much.

Hope to hear from someone who breeds these rabbits.
I recently lost my lop eared rabbit named wesley and he was the most amazing rabbit. I know i cant replace him and i never would want to but i would hopefully like to get a rabbit like him.


----------



## Sabine (Mar 6, 2011)

Lops galore down here but hard to come across a mini lop.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 7, 2011)

I've never seen any mini lops for sale in Munster at all that I can remember. Well in pet shops maybe, but I'd avoid pet shops, you wouldn't really know what they were anyway. 

If you're willing to travel to Dublin or somewhere I'm sure there would be some breeders there.


----------



## Sabine (Mar 7, 2011)

I have seen "mini" lops advertised in pet shops too. they were usually just young standard size lops or dwarf lops at best


----------



## michellexgix (Mar 7, 2011)

Doesn't Mekkispets have mini lops? Shes from Dublin tho i think.. 

http://mekkispets.webs.com/


----------



## Sabine (Mar 7, 2011)

As far as I know she would be the closest breeder to Cork. There are a few in the North...


----------

